# ALSA mixers missing after update from 4.1.16 to 4.1.17

## mutiny

After updating gentoo-sources from 4.1.16 to 4.1.17 (make oldconfig, no changes), I noticed some mixers went missing or changed when using amixer or alsamixer. More specifically, there was a "Line" option available in alsamixer which could be modified or unmuted/muted, allowing playback of audio input to the "Line In" jack of the soundcard. I'm not sure if this is a kernel bug, or a configuration error, or something which shouldn't have been available in the past and got corrected, but I was actually using this funcionality. I did notice that there were many changes to ALSA/sound in the 4.1.17 update. Other than this, audio works fine.

Hardware is Realtek ALC1150 codec on Z97 Intel system.

```
[    0.873741] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.873790] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffff81aa3cc0)

[    0.873862] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    0.876181] ALSA device list:

[    0.876181]   No soundcards found.

[    0.881363] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D2: ALC1150: SKU not ready 0x00000000

[    0.881861] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D2: autoconfig for ALC1150: line_outs=3 (0x14/0x15/0x16/0x0/0x0) type:line

[    0.881861] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D2:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.881862] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D2:    hp_outs=1 (0x1b/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    0.881862] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D2:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    0.881863] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D2:    dig-out=0x11/0x1e

[    0.881863] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D2:    inputs:

[    0.881864] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D2:      Front Mic=0x19

[    0.881865] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D2:      Rear Mic=0x18

[    0.881865] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D2:      Line=0x1a

[    0.886434] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input6

[    0.886478] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input7

[    0.886502] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input8

[    0.894755] input: HDA Intel PCH Front Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input9

[    0.894820] input: HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input10

[    0.894859] input: HDA Intel PCH Line as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input11

[    0.894891] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out Front as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input12

[    0.894916] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out Surround as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input13

[    0.894944] input: HDA Intel PCH Line Out CLFE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input14

[    0.894971] input: HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input15

```

hardware in dmesg

```
amixer controls -c 1

numid=34,iface=CARD,name='Front Headphone Jack'

numid=28,iface=CARD,name='Front Mic Jack'

numid=30,iface=CARD,name='Line Jack'

numid=33,iface=CARD,name='Line Out CLFE Jack'

numid=31,iface=CARD,name='Line Out Front Jack'

numid=32,iface=CARD,name='Line Out Surround Jack'

numid=29,iface=CARD,name='Rear Mic Jack'

numid=35,iface=CARD,name='SPDIF Phantom Jack'

numid=36,iface=CARD,name='SPDIF Phantom Jack',index=1

numid=27,iface=MIXER,name='Master Playback Switch'

numid=26,iface=MIXER,name='Master Playback Volume'

numid=10,iface=MIXER,name='Headphone Playback Switch'

numid=9,iface=MIXER,name='Headphone Playback Volume'

numid=41,iface=MIXER,name='PCM Playback Volume'

numid=18,iface=MIXER,name='Front Mic Boost Volume'

numid=2,iface=MIXER,name='Front Playback Switch'

numid=1,iface=MIXER,name='Front Playback Volume'

numid=4,iface=MIXER,name='Surround Playback Switch'

numid=3,iface=MIXER,name='Surround Playback Volume'

numid=7,iface=MIXER,name='Center Playback Switch'

numid=5,iface=MIXER,name='Center Playback Volume'

numid=8,iface=MIXER,name='LFE Playback Switch'

numid=6,iface=MIXER,name='LFE Playback Volume'

numid=20,iface=MIXER,name='Line Boost Volume'

numid=15,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Switch'

numid=17,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Switch',index=1

numid=14,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Volume'

numid=16,iface=MIXER,name='Capture Volume',index=1

numid=25,iface=MIXER,name='IEC958 Default PCM Playback Switch'

numid=21,iface=MIXER,name='IEC958 Playback Con Mask'

numid=22,iface=MIXER,name='IEC958 Playback Pro Mask'

numid=23,iface=MIXER,name='IEC958 Playback Default'

numid=24,iface=MIXER,name='IEC958 Playback Switch'

numid=11,iface=MIXER,name='Auto-Mute Mode'

numid=12,iface=MIXER,name='Input Source'

numid=13,iface=MIXER,name='Input Source',index=1

numid=19,iface=MIXER,name='Rear Mic Boost Volume'

numid=38,iface=PCM,name='Capture Channel Map'

numid=37,iface=PCM,name='Playback Channel Map'

numid=39,iface=PCM,name='Playback Channel Map',device=1

numid=40,iface=PCM,name='Capture Channel Map',device=2
```

amixer shows 'Line Boost' mixer present, but not 'Line' mixer

----------

## mutiny

I believe this patch may be the culprit, though I am not fully sure.

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108301

Unfortunate that functionality would be completely removed rather than adding a configuration option.

----------

